# Spearfishing video 2 ARS 6-14-12



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here was my birthday dive on 6-14, short and sweet. Shoot two snapper and go to the house. 
Thanks for the ride Glen!

http://vimeo.com/44691554


----------



## DaltonDeployed (Feb 23, 2012)

Great video man!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you! not a lot of action but, I figure since the Spearfishing section has been so slow, something it better than nothing.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, this was my first solo dive.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Great video!


----------



## DaltonDeployed (Feb 23, 2012)

Anytime man, I haven't got to do as much as I wanted to so far due to weather and work. I need to get out there before the season ends.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm going through withdrawals, need 50 cc's of ARS STAT!!!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool vid. How big we're those fish??


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

If I remember right, they were like 10 and 12lbs.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Wack'em - sweet.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Made short work of them. This is like torture watching this though.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats on your first solo dive. What did you think?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Congrats on your first solo dive. What did you think?


I can say I’m not a huge fan, probably wouldn’t be bad with a redundant air source(one of my next purchases). I always pack our gear the same way so I don’t forget anything, well that weekend we got all that rain I was forced to pack it up with my car and motorcycle in the garage. Needless to say I put both masks in Alyssa’s gear bag. There was three of us diving so I had to wait for the other guys to get back up so I could borrow a mask.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

I cant believe you have the gall to harvest such a beautiful endangered animal. What's next a Bald Eagle hunt! How can you sleep at night.

Oh yeah with a full tummy of ARS. Nice video:thumbup:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> I can say I’m not a huge fan, probably wouldn’t be bad with a redundant air source(one of my next purchases). I always pack our gear the same way so I don’t forget anything, well that weekend we got all that rain I was forced to pack it up with my car and motorcycle in the garage. Needless to say I put both masks in Alyssa’s gear bag. There was three of us diving so I had to wait for the other guys to get back up so I could borrow a mask.


Lol. These things happen. Try a side slung al40 with a reg and pressure gauge for your redundant. Plenty of gas to make it to the surface or make emergency stops. It takes a little getting used to, but after a few dives you get it figured out.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Lol. These things happen. Try a side slung al40 with a reg and pressure gauge for your redundant. Plenty of gas to make it to the surface or make emergency stops. It takes a little getting used to, but after a few dives you get it figured out.


That sounds like alot to carry


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

It is the most balanced thing I have tried. Spare airs look cool, but if you get into a serious situation they may not be enough. I have an 18 that straps to my tank and reg clipped to my bc, but this doesn't balance well for me. The 40 tucks under your left arm. Cumbersome at first, but once you get it figured out, it is not that bad. I have an 80 rigged for this also. Some dives I just leave the 80 in a conspicuous place. Like atop the wheel house on the pete tide. Again, not making any recommendations, just things I do.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess I would have to see your setup, but like Brandon said, it sounds like a lot. I try to dive conservatively but everyone knows you see the biggest fish when you're heading back to the anchor rope. I don't dive real deep, the last 49 dives have been less than 117' so I think a al19 would suffice. Then again if it doesn't allow me to trim out well, it would be a hassle.


----------

